# Standby Generator Installs



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

My man B4T used a ramp and an electric winch in his van.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to get them on and off a pickup bed. Anyone use the trailer hitch hoists at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have a pick up truck already, I would probably just mount a winch to the front of it and use ramps to pull the generator on a cart right up into the bed.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Why don't you guys just get curbside delivery direct from your distributor ?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

My preferred supply house house has carts and lift gates so the cost for delivery can be rolled into your price. You’ve seen my van and it now has the lift which was 3-4K I’ve forgotten. It rocks, however, getting them out of the van isn’t bad, getting the old ones into the truck requires manpower or the lift. I like the cart from unique transport solutions. It does Kohler and Generac in one. The Briggs one is a different unit.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

look for a used wheel chair lift you can sometimes find them for next to nothing.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

dronai said:


> Why don't you guys just get curbside delivery direct from your distributor ?



I just received 5 GP8000E’s. The freight company had the wrong pallet jack to lift them up we had to unload by hand. 

I just don’t want to look like a fool
In front of the clients house. But dropship is sounding good. I just need to be prepared. I’m figuring all I need it the transport cart. 

Just slide them off the pallet and onto the cart ? 2 guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

WronGun said:


> I just received 5 GP8000E’s. The freight company had the wrong pallet jack to lift them up we had to unload by hand.
> 
> I just don’t want to look like a fool
> In front of the clients house. But dropship is sounding good. I just need to be prepared. I’m figuring all I need it the transport cart.
> ...


I used to use two of those small 4 wheeled $20 wood floor carts. You can almost do it by yourself.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> I just received 5 GP8000E’s.


Your supply portable generators?

How much do you get them discounted from the Home Depot or Lowe’s price? And how much are you able to sell them for? 

For all these years I’ve been telling customers just to buy the generator themselves. This way I don’t have to worry about the logistics of bringing them to the customers house and setting them up. But if there’s enough profit in it I may try selling them the generator as well.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

dronai said:


> Why don't you guys just get curbside delivery direct from your distributor ?



I found out that the big EC's that are Generac dealers here do just that, they buy them though one of our local suppliers and have them deliver them instead of dealing directly with Generac. But these companies are doing serious volume.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought Lowes would deliver anything for $60? And don’t they have pretty low prices on Generac?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I found that I could buy the Generators from a company out of Nevada cheaper than Generac was selling to me as a dealer! Calif we don't sell a lot though, so maybe that's why I was paying more. I started doing like Hack was doing, and telling them to purchase, *if* they started shopping online themselves.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Your supply portable generators?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes , I started last year selling GP8000E’s ordering 1 at a time with installations. I sold 5 last season. This year I became a dealer and started ordering GP8000E’s 5 at a time. I recently just sold my 15th GP8000E this year all with Installs , and just ordered 2 Standbys for booked installs both 19.5K/22K with ATS and 5 more GP8000E’s... I keep them in overhead now. 

I’m not at a high enough Tier yet with Generac so my pricing isn’t the greatest. I invest about $4800 at a time on the 8000’s. That’s at my door and with tax. 

I sell them for $1299 each with assembly , setup, and delivery which is stated on the estimate. Very easy to find them online cheaper but people just don’t want to deal with the logistics. They pay for the convenience of not having to do 5hit. So we make a profit on the generator, not much but it brings the ticket up along with a slew of accessories like a Generac cover , extended warranties, surge protector , power return alarm, generator cord..... all together it’s a hit. 

I’ve been publishing standalone ads just for generator installs, seems to be working this year. 

I know for a fact im winning over lower bids from EC’s saying purchase your own. Most of my clients don’t even understand the concept of how a generator works let alone buy one. Most have no clue what they are looking at. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

dronai said:


> I found that I could buy the Generators from a company out of Nevada cheaper than Generac was selling to me as a dealer! Calif we don't sell a lot though, so maybe that's why I was paying more. I started doing like Hack was doing, and telling them to purchase, *if* they started shopping online themselves.




All of Generac generators/California versions are more expensive due to emission laws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd love to get more into generators, but the market here is crowded with big time Generac dealers who do them day in, day out and are very fast and good at it. I did one by myself last year start to finish just to see what it took and it's a lot of work, far more than I anticipated. The company I bought it from drops it right on the pad for you but I didn't have the pad ready in time and I had to move it myself. It was way heavier than I thought but I had to muscle it on anyway since I had no way to get help at the time. Moral of the story and lesson learned - you really need at least a 3 man crew to knock them out quickly.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Yes , I started last year selling GP8000E’s ordering 1 at a time with installations. I sold 5 last season. This year I became a dealer and started ordering GP8000E’s 5 at a time. I recently just sold my 15th GP8000E this year all with Installs , and just ordered 2 Standbys for booked installs both 19.5K/22K with ATS and 5 more GP8000E’s... I keep them in overhead now.
> 
> I’m not at a high enough Tier yet with Generac so my pricing isn’t the greatest. I invest about $4800 at a time on the 8000’s. That’s at my door and with tax.
> 
> ...


 I assume you generally sell the generator with an interlock connection set up?

What kind of ads have you been using? My generator connection sales have been way down, but I haven’t minded much since I have so many car charger jobs taking their place.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I assume you generally sell the generator with an interlock connection set up?
> 
> What kind of ads have you been using? My generator connection sales have been way down, but I haven’t minded much since I have so many car charger jobs taking their place.


I think I'd rather have car charger jobs than generators ones anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I assume you generally sell the generator with an interlock connection set up?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of ads have you been using? My generator connection sales have been way down, but I haven’t minded much since I have so many car charger jobs taking their place.




Yes interlock on all portables. I chose the 8000E as it covers 90% of what the portable market is looking for when it comes to getting through an emergency. 

I should add that I live in an area where power outages for extended times are normal life. Lots of trees and powerful winds. 

I place Facebook local ads to a small radius, Instagram ads, Nextdoor local feed deals gets me jobs in a very tight radius. I have my vehicles marked and starting to tag my online profiles with Generac Tags. 

I remember doing some nice Tesla car chargers last year lately the chargers we’ve been doing seem to be standard 240V receptacles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, I totally missed that we're talking about portables.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MTW said:


> Wow, I totally missed that we're talking about portables.




Somehow the thread went from standby to portable. I’m sure everyone wants to do the big stuff, it’s a different market with people that have more money to spend. 
On the lower end portables are super fast sells and easy installs. Can easily do 3 a day. And probably net more than a standby. 

I feel like I can present the portable as a convenient and full backup up power package with cool accessories at an affordable price and make good. 

I haven’t figured out how to present the standby sale yet to standout from the bigger generator installers and be competitive. I’m working on it. Lack of experience maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You have a nice niche, I thought we were talking standby also


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wasn't paying attention either, but yes the portable thing can make money too. On the standby units, don't worry about what others are charging, charge what you need to to make money. Work on the selling.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The OP was talking about standby generators. He mentioned a shipment of portables in which I asked him about selling them. But the thread is still about loading/unloading standbys.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

MTW said:


> I'd love to get more into generators, but the market here is crowded with big time Generac dealers who do them day in, day out and are very fast and good at it. I did one by myself last year start to finish just to see what it took and it's a lot of work, far more than I anticipated. The company I bought it from drops it right on the pad for you but I didn't have the pad ready in time and I had to move it myself. It was way heavier than I thought but I had to muscle it on anyway since I had no way to get help at the time. Moral of the story and lesson learned - you really need at least a 3 man crew to knock them out quickly.


I do them all by myself and am hardly fast. My buddy with a crew and an excavator can do it all in a day including most of the gas. I don't worry about how fast or how many, I still make money. I can do the gas myself now too. Like I told Wrongun, just price it to make money for you, don't worry about the other guys. Right now just getting someone to install it is tough. Plenty of people out there to take your price. Especially if you do a good install and spend some time with the customer explaining how it all works, what to look for and when to call for service. Having someone to recommend for repair and service is a good idea as well. I use the premade concrete pads and move them around on the top of a wheel barrow. I have a cart for the generator. I buy mostly from the supply house because of the business relationship, they send me business too, but the price is very close. I buy from the factory once a year at least to keep that going. Having the lift on the truck is useful for lots of things not just generators and is a big investment.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not sure whether having them all prepped and unboxed at the warehouse makes more sense or just waiting till you get to the customers house. How many times it has to be handled? The piano cart or whatever you call the wooden square with casters are great. I put standbys on those and roll them around the garage. Could do that as someone suggests with the boxed portables, though only good on smooth surfaces. Appliance dolly?


----------



## Whidbey (Aug 17, 2013)

I install most standby generators by myself up to 30KW liquid cooled. Once off the lift gate of my truck if to go across rough terrain I use OSB. The “piano dolly” rolls across it just fine. 

I have Home Depot rip 3 sheets and then I have 48 feet of smooth surface to roll on. I just keep leapfrogging the OSB for the length of the run. On larger generators I use 1 1/4” pipe to roll the generators on the OSB otherwise piano dolly wheels can punch through the OSB. 

Nice part is the OSB is cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

WronGun said:


> All of Generac generators/California versions are more expensive due to emission laws.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry but that is a load of crap. Generac only makes different power output models and there is no special CARB version for the California market. Pretty dumb to think that emissions from generators that are running off of natural gas or propane are going to be a problem. It is the gas and diesel generators that produce emissions (as with lawnmowers that are very dirty pollution sources, even the CARB compliant ones). 

What is not understood is that a 450 lb generator shipped to a location on a pallet will be dropped at a loading dock or curbside and then needs to be transported not just to the home but also to the location where it will be installed on the property. 

It needs to be located where it can be hooked into the electrical panel and where it can be fed from the natural gas supply or a propane tank and in some cases where the noise will not bother the owner or their neighbors. And this may not be level ground but up a steep driveway from the "curb" or through a narrow gate to the back yard where it will be installed. 

There is also periodic maintenance that needs to be performed (oil changes and valve adjustment) or the warranty may not be honored by Generac.

http://generatorliftcarts.com/


http://generatorliftcarts.com/


Good idea to team with a good licensed plumber on standby generator installation jobs to avoid any liability issues.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Lightsmith said:


> Sorry but that is a load of crap. Generac only makes different power output models and there is no special CARB version for the California market. Pretty dumb to think that emissions from generators that are running off of natural gas or propane are going to be a problem. It is the gas and diesel generators that produce emissions (as with lawnmowers that are very dirty pollution sources, even the CARB compliant ones).
> 
> What is not understood is that a 450 lb generator shipped to a location on a pallet will be dropped at a loading dock or curbside and then needs to be transported not just to the home but also to the location where it will be installed on the property.
> 
> ...




I should’ve been more clear. All Gasoline portable versions are more expensive. I’m looking at the price list as we speak and most of all their portables have a 49 state version and a 50 state version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Lightsmith said:


> Sorry but that is a load of crap. Generac only makes different power output models and there is no special CARB version for the California market. Pretty dumb to think that emissions from generators that are running off of natural gas or propane are going to be a problem. It is the gas and diesel generators that produce emissions (as with lawnmowers that are very dirty pollution sources, even the CARB compliant ones).
> 
> What is not understood is that a 450 lb generator shipped to a location on a pallet will be dropped at a loading dock or curbside and then needs to be transported not just to the home but also to the location where it will be installed on the property.
> 
> ...



Hi Telsa


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

There are California versions of portables and some of the liquid cooled standbys need additional emissions gear for different states.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I’m going to go with the unique transport cart for movement on the ground. 

I’m still trying to figure out how to get them in and out of trucks. The winch idea looks like I need a custom install and I haven’t seen any hitch cranes that might work. Regardless I think I’ll get delivery to the site on the first few. I really don’t want to do this if I can find a way quick enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I get the supply house to deliver it...we don't have a cart, I use pieces of pipe under it as rollers to put in position.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Getting them out isn’t bad, even with one guy. With the cart, you’re even better off. If you are getting them from a supply house, either have them fork it into to the truck or deliver it.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> Getting them out isn’t bad, even with one guy. With the cart, you’re even better off. If you are getting them from a supply house, either have them fork it into to the truck or deliver it.




I get them from Generac. 

But I’ve been using a premier dealer/installer for previous orders who may put it right on the pad for me. I guess I’m just figuring out my options. I’d really like to be capable to do on my own. 

My pickup is a small Chevy Colorado lease and rather not spend on it since it’s getting turned in next year. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That will certainly carry a standby unit. A trailer is another option. Probably easing your way into this, knowing that you want to be into generator install thing, before spending a bunch of money. I deliver and drop on the pad for people as well as program, warranty etc. This has grown over a ten year span from starting with portable units.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We used to just muscle in those small units until I destroyed y back so, I’m out of the residential business by myself.
We have two sales guys that only want to sell units and have us install.
They provide the unit and the ATS and we install them.
I’m glad I kept up with them, they just sold an 800kw to a commercial warehouse and we start that job in January. Perfect outdoor weather for us.
And,

We just did an overnight at a gas station for a 50kw portable.
We used an automatic ATS and added an MDP, brought two sub feeds back into the building.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Any cameo appearances of NewElect85?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> Any cameo appearances of NewElect85?


It was just the Geritol crew.
He’s still on the Carvana job.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Just pop on facebook market place and look for a wheel chair lift. 
Some fit into the tow bar and if they can handle a scooter or a battery powered wheel chair they can handle a portable generator.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I just moved the order to a “premier” dealer who can deliver it on my pad for the same “select” dealer price I pay. It doesn’t get tallied under my account, but I don’t care I don’t plan on hitting 100k this year. 

Easy peasy, I just show up and wire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

We install quite a few full auto standby units & a few portables. I'd say 65% of those we install are purchased from other sources. Generac does NOT help small volume dealers with favorable pricing. In most cases they are cheaper or as cheap from other sources. 

I have always used a small farm tractor with loader, or if it is close to home, the backhoe to move them. Lately I have a hydraulic tailgate.
It's at least a two man job with ramps for the big standby units.

Staying 5' from a wall penetration, and not under eaves often means digging anyway.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The guy that supplies our small Generac and Kohler units loads them on his crane truck and we drive it to the site and set them.
If its a bigger unit or if it has to be set where it isn't very accessible, we use a boom truck or a crane. 
I'm not opposed to plywood and moving dollies. It will come to that again I'm sure but for now, its the crane truck.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Less hard labor the better, especially lifting. The carts are great for the air cooled units, but doesn’t cut it for the liquid cooled stuff.


----------



## Willie B (Jan 31, 2020)

In 20 years I have been approached to bid two liquid cooled generators. Both have wasted my time calculating as they had their mind made up before calling me, just wanted to explore all choices.

I've never installed a liquid cooled generator. Biggest I've actually installed is 22 KW air cooled. On the level two men can wrestle an air cooled 22.


----------

